# got him



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

Brazoria county 14pt


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Dang Nice Deer, Green to Ya

That may go 160 gross buddy, Let us know, please


----------



## Craig01 (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats! Excellent Deer


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

What a buck. Way to go. That's a waller for sure.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Wow! Congrats on an awesome Brazoria county buck.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful buck..


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats on a great looking Brazoria county buck.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Great deer, no traking required I see....WW


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Super


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir, congrats big time.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Great job*



coup de grace said:


> Yes sir, congrats big time.


Congrats that's a beautiful buck for our neck of the woods:texasflag


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Thats big Bro!! congrats!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow. That is a toad! Congrats!


----------



## Drow (Feb 10, 2009)

And I thought my deer from last year was the biggest ever in brazoria co!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice!!! Great pic too.


----------



## Drow (Feb 10, 2009)

I bet that deer goes closer if not into the 170's! My deer from last year in brazoria co went 159 7/8 gross and this one looks bigger for sure!


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## toaster (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow that's a great buck!! I've never seen one like that around Alvin. Are you down near the coast?


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Dang what a nice looking buck!!


----------



## davidt (Jun 17, 2011)

Some of you all are fudging your measurements. That is not 160 or 170... Way too many offset tines, not enough mass at bases and many many deductions. Your G1's are to small for a 160 or 170. 

Nice buck but nothing muy grande about it.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

Davidt, I think most on here give the deer credit if he grew it. Most, I being one of'm, really are not concerned with "net" score. 

Great deer, I got'm at 153. 

Outstanding bow kill anywhere, much less brazoria county.


----------

